# JBl Co2 refill 2 kg stockists in Croydon



## nigel bentley (9 Aug 2020)

Hi, having a problem sourcing 2kg Jbl co2 bottles. Local Maidenhead head aquatics seem to be often out of stock, although when I purchased bottle originally from them, they said there would be no issues. Wondered if anyone has other suggestions. I live in the Croydon area. Thanks. Nigel


----------



## Tom Raffield (9 Aug 2020)

Hi Nigel, I went through a similar thing with my CO2 journey and I'm in Coulsdon. Started with soda stream cylinders from Argos down the Purley Way but these were too small. Then I used JBL but these were even harder to source. Neither really worked for me so now I have a guy who delivers cylinders to my door from Crawley. He does a range of sizes - mine is a 3kg.

I paid a refundable deposit for the cylinder and now pay for the gas + delivery. If you want some extra details then just let me know.


----------



## nigel bentley (9 Aug 2020)

Hi Tom, If you could give me the details please, this would be great for the future. Just did a 10  mile round trip and got home to realise MFA had sold me an empty bottle. Bit annoyed, but mistakes happen. 

Thanks for your help Tom

Best wishes Nigel


----------



## Tom Raffield (9 Aug 2020)

PM sent.


----------



## nigel bentley (9 Aug 2020)

Hi Tom, thanks so much, I will give them a try. I pay £38 for a 2 kg Bottle so the price you pay is much more economic. Plus the fact supply is better. Just one query, you mentioned drinks grade  co2, is the same stuff. Please ignore my naivety. Thanks ae. Nigel


----------



## Tom Raffield (9 Aug 2020)

I've always used drinks grade stuff. If we can drink it I figured it was safer than industrial CO2.


----------



## milla (9 Aug 2020)

Co2 is Co2 there are no different grades of Co2. 
What you pay for is the marketing & packaging.    Aquarium products will always be the dearest.  Then other hobbies home brew, hydroponics etc.  And the cheapest will be industrial /large scale supplies  BOC / welding etc and of course fire extinguishers.


----------



## Tom Raffield (9 Aug 2020)

There is however a difference in the sense that drinks grade has to pass various tests to be defined as such rather than just used for industrial/welding purposes.
For aquarium use I guess it makes no difference. When I moved to CO2 I just went with what I could get hold of.


----------



## milla (9 Aug 2020)

Nope its the container and equipnent thats fiod grade.  Not the gas.


----------



## Tom Raffield (9 Aug 2020)

milla said:


> Nope its the container and equipnent thats fiod grade.  Not the gas.


In that case I stand corrected. I just went with what was available and what was cheap.


----------



## nigel bentley (9 Aug 2020)

Thanks Milla, makes sense about marketing


----------



## nigel bentley (9 Aug 2020)

Tom Raffield said:


> In that case I stand corrected. I just went with what was available and what was cheap.


Thanks again Tom for all your help and input


----------



## Tom Raffield (9 Aug 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> Thanks again Tom for all your help and input


No worries


----------



## Arun55 (2 Sep 2020)

Hey guys I am in the same boat live in kenley. Can you please guys share the details of co2 vendor. Thanks, Arun


----------



## nigel bentley (3 Sep 2020)

Hi Arun, 
The number I have been given is for Paul at Affordable Gas Supplies based in Horley 
His number is 07903-394524.I have spoken to him on phone and he is very helpful. Visiting him for the first time on Saturday. Iam going to take my original bottle to make sure the thread is the same. Think we will save a packet. All the best Nigel


----------



## nigel bentley (3 Sep 2020)

Oh and by the way, I think your tank looks great


----------



## Tom Raffield (3 Sep 2020)

Arun55 said:


> Hey guys I am in the same boat live in kenley. Can you please guys share the details of co2 vendor. Thanks, Arun


Go with Paul as Nigel says. I'm in Coulsdon and he delivers to me. Had no issues for the few years I have used him.


----------



## Arun55 (5 Sep 2020)

Thanks Nigel and Tom. Co2 home delivery sounds great 👍


----------



## paul.stopher (21 Sep 2020)

If you aren’t sorted yet with your CO2 and Morden is not far I use Bottle Gas 194-196 Garth Road, Morden, SM4 4LU,  They can refil your 2kg for £20. Give them a ring first as during lockdown their cylinder went out of date so we’re waiting for a new certificate on it. Should be up and running now though.


----------



## Steve42 (21 Sep 2020)

Anyone know of a good place for refills, Rochester, Kent way?
Thanks


----------



## Paul Willi (21 Sep 2020)

Hi Steve
ive just picked up 3x2kg fire extinguishers for £15
the guy said he’s got loads, collected from ME14 near Boxley phone no 07985 112822
ebay item no 193672832486
was getting fe refilled at Aylesford aquatics but i will just buy the fe’s from him now and scrap empty fe’s
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Arun55 (23 Sep 2020)

Thanks again @Tom Raffield and @nigel bentley . I had a visit to Paul, Affordable gas at Horley, and picked up a 3kg co2. It's funny that while drive back home got an email from "Euro fire protection -  Croydon CR2 0BS" which is a dam close to where I live.  For anyone who wants a FE for 20£, it's a good deal.

"Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, would this be for a fish tank? If so we can supply a CO2 for £20.00 Cash if collected. This would be the same cost for a refill, we would just swap it over for a full one. "


----------



## nigel bentley (24 Sep 2020)

Arun55 said:


> Thanks again @Tom Raffield and @nigel bentley . I had a visit to Paul, Affordable gas at Horley, and picked up a 3kg co2. It's funny that while drive back home got an email from "Euro fire protection -  Croydon CR2 0BS" which is a dam close to where I live.  For anyone who wants a FE for 20£, it's a good deal.
> 
> "Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, would this be for a fish tank? If so we can supply a CO2 for £20.00 Cash if collected. This would be the same cost for a refill, we would just swap it over for a full one. "


Glad you are sorted


----------



## nigel bentley (24 Sep 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> Glad you are sorted


I went for the 3kg version, wanted the 6 kg but wife would have had the hump!!!


----------



## Arun55 (27 Sep 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> I went for the 3kg version, wanted the 6 kg but wife would have had the hump!!!


lolz, I was tempted too for 6kg, but glad went for 3kg as my Aquascaper 600 cabinet would not have had space for 70 cms tall cylinder.


----------

